# i7-10510U Power limit and Undervolting



## Wicaebeth (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi everyone, i have unlocked my 10510U via this guide  : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MatebookXPro/comments/iih4q9
 (Very good btw)
And now i'm asking you i have undervolt my 10510U no probs, here now i'm tweakings power limit and here my question : I can go to 35W with my 10510U with no temps probs. So can it damage the cpu or the motherboard to go at 35W ? Because it's "limited" to 25W normally. If it's not safe i will go back to 25W it's fine, just i got alot more "power" with 35W i go to 1850 point on R20 vs 1520 with 25W.

Thanks you to have read my post 

Some screen whats i've done with unlocky to 35W : https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/46609466










1520 with 25W.
I can only go to 35W it's go from 35W to 45W but in R20 i hit 92C after 40seconds.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2021)

If both power limits are set to 35W, you do not need to set the turbo time limit to 3.67 million seconds. The default 28 second time limit is good enough. I would also set Power Limit 4 to 0. This tells the CPU to ignore this limit. In the FIVR window, set the core and cache IccMax to the maximum, 255.75.

Did you look in the Options window to see if PROCHOT Offset is locked? If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can lower the offset value. This will increase the temperature when thermal throttling begins. If you see the lock icon, leave this setting alone. It is likely locked by the BIOS.

No one in any forum can predict how long your CPU or your laptop will last if you run it at a peak of 35W instead of 25W or 15W. I am confident that whatever power limit you choose, your Intel CPU will be able to perform reliably for a long time. Not sure what other components in your power supply or on your motherboard might fail at a higher power level.

If the 35W power level is starting to worry you, check out how many watts this guy runs his similar 10th Gen U CPU at. He was starting to get scared too. I have not heard back from him so I assume that his computer is doing just fine. These are fantastic mobile processors with proper cooling and when they are fully unlocked.


----------

